# Shower slope



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I enjoy and hate doing the concrete slope. Since most here don't seem to do it, figured i would show my process. If anyone has tips on making this easier, I'm all ears. And yes, i know about schluter. I'm trying to get the boss on board with the schluter kerdi system. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Where's the membrane?? Aren't u suppose to bring the membrane up around the wall at least 8 inches??


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> Where's the membrane?? Aren't u suppose to bring the membrane up around the wall at least 8 inches??


I do the liner on top of the slope. Liner is only required to go high enough to allow the shower to be filled to almost overflowing the threshold for inspection. I usually go up the wall 6" minimum. Thats usually 2" above the threshold. I'm going to do the liner tomorrow. I've shown some liner pics, but never had any of the way i do the slope, so i figured why not post it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I get the other contractor{s} on the job to slope the pan for me.

I've even had a carpenter do it in wood on one job. He was a fantastic craftsman who fabricated the base with plywood before I did a lead shower pan.

Did you treat the lumber with anything prior to installing the cement? I seem to remember being told that wet cement shouldn't touch un-treated lumber. But I'm no carpenter.

Cement work looks good.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> I get the other contractor{s} on the job to slope the pan for me.
> 
> I've even had a carpenter do it in wood on one job. He was a fantastic craftsman who fabricated the base with plywood before I did a lead shower pan.
> 
> ...


I so far can't trust other people to do this kind of work. I don't treat the lumber, the framers might. There is usually that green treated wood as the first board, but not in this case all around. Nobody has told me different. I do lay down plastic to protect the plywood subfloor from the concrete on upstairs showers.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> Did you treat the lumber with anything prior to installing the cement? I seem to remember being told that wet cement shouldn't touch un-treated lumber. But I'm no carpenter.


Thanks for giving me something to think about and ask. I would like to know because i usually don't pay attention to the wood they use. If it is the case, I wonder if I could just put some duct tape on the bottom board and that be good or if there is something else out there.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

You ever try anything like this?

http://www.amazon.com/Mark-Industries-Quick-Pitch-QPK-101-SHOWER/dp/B002FYCMPA


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Letterrip said:


> You ever try anything like this?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mark-Industries-Quick-Pitch-QPK-101-SHOWER/dp/B002FYCMPA


I've looked for something like that when I first started doing the slope. Really couldn't find anything local and inexpensive so I gave up looking. So i just learned how to do it by hand. There is something to being able to do it without that pitch stuff and have it turn out good. That's the one reason i enjoy doing them.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I just couldn't justify the time it would take me to do it with a level. The kits make it quick for me. We order 4-5 at a time online and stock them at the shop. Reorder when we run out.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

They really didn't take me that long. A few hours, and that's solo, mixing my own concrete too. I might have to order a few from them and try them out. How much time do you think it would cut off my times, an hour or so? Oh, and taking pics too.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

How long does it usually take you to do a 4'x6' shower? Thats usually the size I'm doing or bigger. A few 3'x3', i can usually do in an hour solo if not taking pics.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Good job chonkie!


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks good!

I definitely don't miss doing those. Tell your framer to get some 2x6 blocks around the perimeter for you.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Good looking work there Chonkie.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Letterrip said:


> You ever try anything like this?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mark-Industries-Quick-Pitch-QPK-101-SHOWER/dp/B002FYCMPA



Never seen this , would have been nice to have when I was doing houses 15 years ago lol. A lot easier than sloping it out yourself with a level.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plumberkc said:


> Looks good!
> 
> I definitely don't miss doing those. Tell your framer to get some 2x6 blocks around the perimeter for you.


I got there the next day to do the liners and they still hadn't blocked it up. Gc asked if I would do it. :no: Call me when your framer is done.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

chonkie said:


> I enjoy and hate doing the concrete slope. Since most here don't seem to do it, figured i would show my process. If anyone has tips on making this easier, I'm all ears. And yes, i know about schluter. I'm trying to get the boss on board with the schluter kerdi system. Enjoy the pics.


Around here chonkie the tile guys do all the pan liners,I'm not gonna be responsible for a 2nd floor tile shower leaking because the pan wasn't done right,I will put the drain in but that's it.enen on commercial jobs tile guys always do the shower pans


----------

